
A Closer Look at Fractals: Part II - jashkenas
http://blog.fract.al/post/77707498200/a-closer-look-at-fractals-part-ii
======
fsk
Actually, some of these "weird" things are due to the fact the he isn't using
a bignum library, or not using it correctly, or doing insufficient iterations.

He's really seeing floating point artifacts. For example, the main antenna IS
straight, due to the fact that the Mandelbrot set is symmetric around the real
axis. The non-straightness is due to floating point artifacts in his
Mandelbrot generator.

~~~
rrss1122
Shame too, since he goes on about a deep "revelation" about nature after
finding out the fractal is not straight.

------
ksenzee
I wanted to make a joke to the effect that if you've already looked at
fractals once, you don't need a closer look, har har. But in fact that's the
point of the article: "The kind of 'infinite self similarity' just does not
hold true after a few orders of magnitude." Whether that's true or not is
another question.

